# Piece for Cinebrass and Virtual Drums



## re-peat (Jun 11, 2011)

http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/ReMXS11.mp3 (Thanks for listening!)


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2011)

ha ha that was absolutely brilliant! What an incredible drums sound anyway... you're a master as usual!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I drunken....? Where is the link?


----------



## hbuus (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, but what a waste of time!

Henrik


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2011)

I have changed my settings here, have now other colours e.t.c. . Is there a link posted what Inow can`t see with my new settings?


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 11, 2011)

:lol:


o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< /\~O


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah, smile, I got it.

So cooooool, Peat!!!


----------



## dannthr (Jun 11, 2011)

You should call this Cheese and Macaroni.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jun 11, 2011)

:lol: 

Absolutely terrific, thanks for this.


----------



## Pietro (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol, brilliant! :D 

- Piotr


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 11, 2011)

Must have been one of the standard MIDI files that came with Drumosaurus or Brontosaurus or whatever that thing is you use for drums. 

.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 11, 2011)

Too heavy on the brass for me.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 11, 2011)

Gave me a great laugh. Genius as usual! Thanks, Piet


----------



## re-peat (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

_


----------



## mac4d (Jun 12, 2011)

re-peat always gets these great comments, but I never get to hear anything. When I click his links, I always get 

http://www.zita.be/users_error/

says page not found.


----------



## bryla (Jun 12, 2011)

??


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm shure, re-peat has removed the track. 

He has not only a subtle sense for great drum programming but also for sense of tact.
I think he didn't want to overuse this (very intelligent) gag.

And didn't want to give us to prove, that every little joke is more important than the serious listening to each other here. 
Indicate true greatness. As great as the drum programming has been!
The brasses indeed on the very end wasn't on spot - to long waiting for the entrance... :wink: 

Thanks a lot, re-peat! Love(d) it!


----------



## Angel (Jun 12, 2011)

so the thread can be trashed? don't see any use of those threads


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 12, 2011)

Angel @ Sun 12 Jun said:


> so the thread can be trashed? don't see any use of those threads



ok, it's a matter of taste, maybe.

I much appreciate this kind of communication.

I think it's very "useful" to have something to laughter - for working, for living.

That said, there would be no reason for the whole vi-control, there is no use of music itself - except some fun or sentiment for him and her. (Sorry, I don't want to be a smart alec, but I would find it much pity, if some fun would go away, even here!)

The thread will go down itself, like all threads as usual.
No reason to force it.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 12, 2011)

Piet has posted a cue.........great I love them all!

No wait, that was yesterday when I was otherwise engaged, no point in looking for it today.

C'est la Vie


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 12, 2011)

doubleattack @ Sun Jun 12 said:


> Angel @ Sun 12 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > so the thread can be trashed? don't see any use of those threads
> ...



+1

I also like joking very much, as you can see in many of my comments here and there...


----------



## Angel (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, as long as I am able to laugh with you all


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, for those they couldn't listen to re-peats demo.
I couldn't resist, and tell you the story - in an anolog music. 

Re-peat forgive me!! o 

You should be aware I've done this in t w o minutes (including a half minute needed for rendering!) Is there given any guiness book entry for it?

Of course, the drum programming isn't in any way such subtle like re-peats example - in fact far away from his original post. (I would not be able to do it like he can.)

So you have to understand, this is m y interpretation of the mentioned piece for CB and virtual drums. The c o n t a n t of his music as I've understand. (I suppose that has been the content and I tell the same story here in a different way. But of course in my understanding!) In fact I don't know what re-peat has been intended.
If you don't like this example feel free to shed your rant about me!
I've got it in this way - now you can listen what I've understand.

EDIT: I think everybody got the joke, for now I'll remove the track.
Thanks all for listening, hope you've had your fun like me!


----------

